# Sunriver Ride Options



## kevhogaz (Jul 28, 2007)

I'm gonna be in Sunriver for a week next month, and wanted some local advice on a couple of rides I was thinking aboit doing.

Which would be a better ride, Mt Bachelor, or riding out to east lake? Was planning on doing one on a weekday, and will have sag/ride back, if I need it.

I'd like to get in at least 2-3 hours, and am coming from Phoenix, so hopefully the altitude won't kill me too much!


----------



## professionalsql (Apr 5, 2012)

You might try the course they used on the Tour de Crest. It was a 55 that I did in about 3½ hours including a stop about midway. 

I had forgotten my GPS that day or I'd forward you the route. Since there is no support down there, I would cut out the out and back section that goes down to the Twin Lakes at about mile 22 or so if I recall correctly. I can't speak to mid-week traffic, but on the weekends it was very reasonable.


----------



## kevhogaz (Jul 28, 2007)

professionalsql said:


> You might try the course they used on the Tour de Crest. It was a 55 that I did in about 3½ hours including a stop about midway.
> 
> I had forgotten my GPS that day or I'd forward you the route. Since there is no support down there, I would cut out the out and back section that goes down to the Twin Lakes at about mile 22 or so if I recall correctly. I can't speak to mid-week traffic, but on the weekends it was very reasonable.


Wow, that looks even better than what I had plannned, and a lot easier, sice I can ride right out of Sunriver. I think I'll do the 26 mile ride first, and see how I do with the altitude, then try the longer one if everything goes ok. Thanks for posting that info, I really appreciate it.


----------



## professionalsql (Apr 5, 2012)

kevhogaz said:


> Wow, that looks even better than what I had plannned, and a lot easier, sice I can ride right out of Sunriver. I think I'll do the 26 mile ride first, and see how I do with the altitude, then try the longer one if everything goes ok. Thanks for posting that info, I really appreciate it.


When you do the longer of the two, you can consider still keeping a trip down to twin lakes in it, as going down to Wickiup is pretty. Just be aware that "down" does apply - you'll wind up climbing back out (it's not that bad though). Perhaps the biggest issue is that the road down to the lakes is kinda stinky.

As far as the altitude goes, I didn't have an issue, but I had just done a century at even higher altitude 3 weeks earlier.


----------



## kevhogaz (Jul 28, 2007)

I'll see how I feel, when I get there. It's our "winter" here in Phoenix, so I'm getting in 35-40 miles a weekend day, due to the heat. A little climbing wouldn't be too bad.


----------



## mcsqueak (Apr 22, 2010)

Last time I stayed in Sunriver I did a ride up to the lodge at Mt. Bachelor and back, which was fun. ~50 miles around trip.

Basically I cycled through Sun River until I popped out on S Century Drive, which you take west, where it becomes Spring River Road, then National Forest road 45.

It's sort of hard to explain, but if you look at the area on Google maps it's one of the few roads up to Mt. Bachelor with the option to view Street View images, which makes it easier to find. 

It's a nice climb, you basically gain ~2,500 ft in 20 miles, so not very steep. Good shoulder on the road, and light traffic. You can refill your bottles at the lodge at the mountain then come back down.


----------



## kevhogaz (Jul 28, 2007)

One last question before I go. Is there water available anywhere, if I d o the 55 mile ride, or am I on my own once I leave Sunriver?


----------



## professionalsql (Apr 5, 2012)

There is a small store at the south lake if you go down to twin lakes. The store isn't on the Tour de Crest route, but shouldn't be much of a detour. I've never been in that particular section, so I can't tell you what the state of the store is - just that it appears to still be open. The road out there is not going to have water for perhaps 15-20 miles prior, and 25ish after that point.


----------



## mcsqueak (Apr 22, 2010)

kevhogaz said:


> One last question before I go. Is there water available anywhere, if I d o the 55 mile ride, or am I on my own once I leave Sunriver?


If you ride up Bachelor you can stop at the lodge and get water there, they have a coffee shop and bathrooms.

Other routes, I'm not sure, sorry... I usually ride with small bottles, but when I go out there I take larger ones so I don't have to worry about water as much.


----------



## kevhogaz (Jul 28, 2007)

All right, thanks guys. I'll let somebody know they might be bringing me water!! I usually carry 2 bottles, but 55-60 miles is usually a 3 bottle ride.


----------



## kevhogaz (Jul 28, 2007)

Thanks everybody for the or the advice! Had a great time, and even with having to spend time with family, I still managed to get almost 100 miles of riding. 

Rode up Bachelor one day, and out towards the resevoirs on a different day. I need to move there, wbat an absolutely awesome place to ride.

Thanks again everybody, for the excellent advice!!


----------



## rideseverything (Aug 27, 2012)

kevhogaz said:


> Thanks everybody for the or the advice! Had a great time, and even with having to spend time with family, I still managed to get almost 100 miles of riding.
> 
> Rode up Bachelor one day, and out towards the resevoirs on a different day. I need to move there, wbat an absolutely awesome place to ride.
> 
> Thanks again everybody, for the excellent advice!!


Glad you had a good time! There are lots of options in the summer for riding. McKenzie Pass is another gem but it's a little drive from Sunriver.


----------



## mcsqueak (Apr 22, 2010)

Good to hear!

I'm going up there this weekend and really looking forward to it. I'll only have two days to ride, so one day will be up and around Bachelor, and the other will be to Newberry Volcano Monument (never been there, but I found Strava segments for it so I have to imagine it'll be OK for riding).


----------



## mcsqueak (Apr 22, 2010)

Just an FYI for anyone who stumbles upon this thread in the future, I found out that Elk Lake (on the highway leading up to Mt. Bachelor on it's west side) has a publicly available water tap with potable water right by their restaurant.

They also have a restaurant. 

So that's another good place to stop if you need some food or water while on a ride out that direction.


----------



## CO500 (Feb 7, 2013)

Just found this thread. This is my home area so if you have any questions about road ride options in or near Bend let me know. It is a fantastic riding area with amazing options.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

Just got here. 
Be here thru Wed. 
Hopefully we'll be able to figure out some good routes.


----------



## hchan (Aug 19, 2010)

Headed to Sunriver tomorrow for the week with the family. Looking to connect to a group ride in the early morning before the house wakes-up. Any tips/advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## kevhogaz (Jul 28, 2007)

I didn't find, or see any group rides out of Sunriver, but I'm sure there's some up in Bend. Check Meetup, perhaps?

I will tell you though, take some cold weather gloves. When I left the house at sun up, it was cold. Damn cold! My hands were frozen as soon as I left the house. Of course, once I got out to the highway, it warmed right up, but the first 10 minutes were brutal on my AZ hands!!


----------

